# 2005 Pleasureway strip heater operation in A/C unit



## holmsie (Nov 2, 2012)

I have just purchased a 2005 Pleasureway in seemingly very good condition and low miles. Today I tested the heater option inthe A/C unit. The outdoor temperature today was 10 degrees C (about 52 degrees F). I let it run for an hour and the air blowing fron the unit still felt cold. There was no discernable temperature rise in the unit after one hour.

Should I have felt warm air?

Any help yopu can be would be appricated.

Many Thanks,
Holmsie


----------



## wildcatervin (Nov 3, 2012)

holmsie,Are you talking about a heatpump,or are you talking about a heat strip in the AC.I have 2 heatpumps in my RV but they are part of the ac factory installed.When it drops to about 45 I do not get much warm air.I would think at 52 you still would get some,have you checked if the AC is good,as this is how the heater works off of the AC.


----------



## vanole (Nov 3, 2012)

If its a Heat Pump like "wildcatervin" is talking about I agree with him totally.  In fact many heat pumps have a low cutout temp that prevents the heatpump from working once the temp get too low for any efficency to be realized and prevent damage to the unit.  I think I read somewhere in the literature for my 3 heatpumps that the cutout is set at 40-42 degrees.

Now if its a heat strip and I'm thinking back to my previous M/H it was only about 5K btu and it was to be used in conjuction with the M/H furnace to heat the unit up quicker.   I don't think it was meant to heat the whole unit by itself.


----------



## wildcatervin (Nov 7, 2012)

well I guess that he is not talking


----------



## LEN (Nov 8, 2012)

He was talking heat strips not heat pump.
Make sure that the control is set to the correct setting(you can go on line and get the manual in most cases).
Check breakers and if you have full power source.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Nov 9, 2012)

One post wonder.


----------

